# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  assel

## lil_lolita22

my friend from kazakhstan is named assel. does anyone know any derivatives of that name?

----------


## Tu-160

He is a boy or a girl? And which letter in "Assel" is under stress? How it will be in cyrillicАссель or Ассел?

----------


## lil_lolita22

she is a girl and is spelled Ассел

----------


## Tu-160

That's a difficult task. I can suggest Асселька, Асселечка, Ассельчик. She needs a katana to cut me on slices  ::

----------


## lil_lolita22

thanks!

----------


## Anton

Осёл

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> Осёл

 
Say that 10 times fast   ::

----------


## lil_lolita22

easy

----------


## Captain Blood

Ассел is not correct. It must be Асселя or Ассель...
Actually this is not russian name, it's kazakh name..

----------


## lil_lolita22

that makes sense

----------

